# Sig



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

Can someone make me a badass Grizzly Bear sig? with my name Greg "The Grizzly Bear" Armstrong across the bottom of it??


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Like, an actual bear?


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

yea all ferocious and whatnot...with the fur and claws and the grizzlyness of a bear...


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Alrighty, I'll come up with something. :thumbsup:


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

ahhahaha, that's sweet.


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

AWESOME thanks!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I made ziz:


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

D.P. said:


> I made ziz:


Haha that's one evil lookin' grizzly!


----------



## Jamal (Aug 20, 2009)

Those are awesome, either one is a winner


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

It's so damn cute I had to make it.


----------



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

thats the side the girls meet, the cute cuddly grizzly bear...


----------

